# Stuart fishin



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

me too. im down. when and where you wanna meet?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Uhh.....Sandsprit @ ??????????? tomorrow?

Su 12 High 1:32 AM 1.0 7:01 AM Rise 11:45 AM 34
12 Low 8:25 AM 0.6 5:28 PM Set 11:57 PM
12 High 1:53 PM 1.0
12 Low 8:59 PM 0.6


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

you have a pm


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone needs to get out and check for pomps, the water should be cool enough now. 

-T


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Was out north of Sebastian yesterday, no skippies yet.
  :-/ :-/


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Someone needs to get out and check for pomps, the water should be cool enough now.
> 
> -T


Today=60-61 between the crossroads and Pecks.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Someone needs to get out and check for pomps, the water should be cool enough now.
> >
> > -T
> 
> ...


They'll be around.....


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

on the pompano topic ive been out 3 times for them and only caught one and seen 3 skippers but hopefully theyre getting thicker!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> on the pompano topic ive been out 3 times for them and only caught one and seen 3 skippers but hopefully theyre getting thicker!


This is still a bit early for them, but the water temps will get 'em going. I'm hoping for another good run this year.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

three weekends ago i was running near one of the flats just north of little mud and ran thru a school of em, one almost jumped in the boat, but i havent seen a one jump near the stuart area :-?


----------

